# Two Plants - Just Need ID Confirmation



## 11thEarlOfMars (May 15, 2021)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to get confirmation of a couple plant IDs. Probably really easy ones.

Plant 1:

I collected this from a roadside canal in east central Florida. I believe it is Ludwigia repens. I planted it in the tank a couple months ago and it has absolutely thrived since.





























Plant 2:

I found some submerged Hydrocotyle umbellata at a collection spot, I planted it in the tank but the big apple snails I had at the time got it before it could grow. I would like to try again with it. Is this dollarweed in the yard the same species?










Thank you!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You are correct on both.


----------



## 11thEarlOfMars (May 15, 2021)

Cool, thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The pennywort doesn’t look good in an aquarium. The stem will grow straight up, out of the water. There are other Hydrocotyle so that’ll grow in the tank.


----------



## 11thEarlOfMars (May 15, 2021)

Well, I'm actually wanting it to emerge in this situation and act as a topside cover of sorts in a new crayfish/madtom tank. It'll be along the back and I plan to have more interesting submerged plants in front of it. Plus, I just want to see if I can grow it and what I can do with it (after the previous snail-induced failure, I just want to prove it out, I guess...) All my fish, inverts, and plants are locally collected from the wild, so this is one of the most easily available species... so what the heck, why not.

Besides, sometimes even long bare stalks can create a very interesting scene...


----------



## janniesophia42 (Jan 13, 2022)

mistergreen said:


> The pennywort doesn’t look good in an aquarium. The stem will grow straight up, out of the water. There are other Hydrocotyle so that’ll grow in the tank.


I agree with you . Dont use aquarium for Pennywort.


----------

